# Purebred Berkshire and Mangalitsa Cross Pigs Available



## jkleven

I live in West Central Minnesota and have purebred, ABA registered quality Berkshire pigs as well as Berkshire Mangalitsa cross pigs available. Ages from weaned to adult depending on what you want. Butcher pigs, breeding stock, barrows, boars and gilts. 

Humanely raised on pasture, no farrowing crates. Excellent mothers, excellent grazers, excellent bloodlines. 

Send me a PM here to discuss, thanks!


----------



## siberian

Sounds like a good cross. They look nice


----------

